# 4YO with sore vulva--vagisil?



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

DD has been complaining for a while about her vulva being sore. What can I use for her that will be soothing? I could call the pediatrician, but maybe you guys will answer sooner or have better ideas. Thanks!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't use vagisil. It is an antifungal. A cool bath with no soap may help soothe.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree about a no-soap soak.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Vagisil is a corticosteroid, not an anti-fungal. But I still wouldn't use it. It's perfumed, for one. For another, it's medicine. Does she need medicine? Why is her vulva sore? Is it from moisture, pressure, friction? Is there a rash present? Is it red?

If it's a skin problem, the general advice is "if it's wet, make it dry, and if it's dry, make it wet." A waterproof barrier will help if it's chafing or sweating that's hurting her...butt-paste, cornstarch, whatever.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would suggest stopping any soaking in baths, soaps, bubble bath, or adding anything to bath water for a couple weeks to see if that clears it up if you haven't already. Soaking in water with soap or bubble bath stuff is very irritating on the vulva.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

We used diaper rash cream for those moments. It seems to happen off and on with little girls. The zinc works like a charm and they're usually a million times better really fast.

If it's a yeast infection, you need to find out and take appropriate measures.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

I second the zinc. If DD is irritated, we put some on the sore areas and it's all better by morning.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

My DD has this happen on and off, usually from too much "explring." A water-only bath helps and sometimes I put a little dab of the purple Desitin on it, and if that doesn't help than Lotrisone (cortisone and lotrimin). Last time it happened she cried it bothered her so much. Eventually I took her to the ped and they prescribed Nystatin ointment which helped a lot. That was several weeks ago and now she's been complaining again. The ped said it is very common in girls this age and just passes with age.

I think for DD it's a combination of things - too much touching, not frequent enough baths, not wiping well enough (or at all) after peeing, and too much sand/dirt just from it being summer and running around nearly naked. I avoid soap completely on her except for a little shampoo and then always change the bath water after or rinse her off with the handheld shower. I also use only unscented laundry detergents as the fragranced stuff can be irritating too.

Good luck with it.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
Vagisil is a corticosteroid, not an anti-fungal. But I still wouldn't use it.

The only vagisil I have used is antifungal. Upon research there are various ones.
http://asp.vagisil.com.sg/healthissue.asp


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

We use a small bit of Boudreaux's Butt Paste. It's also good for chafing. The few times DD has gotten sore it's usually from not drying off well enough or having damp underwear. So the cause is similar to a diaper wash situation.


----------



## cjam (Mar 28, 2010)

My DD at that age had constant yeast infections. I'm pretty sure it was caused by not-wiping after peeing. I started following her to the bathroom and ensuring she wiped well and the problem improved. Good-luck.


----------



## BunnyMcFluff (Apr 20, 2006)

We also deal with this from time to time. For us, a bath and diaper rash cream works like a charm.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Use a wet washcloth to wipe her front to back, pat dry, avoid bubbles, etc. If this doesn't get better you might take her to a doctor . . .


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonegirl* 
The only vagisil I have used is antifungal. Upon research there are various ones.
http://asp.vagisil.com.sg/healthissue.asp

No, there is only Vagisil Medicated Anti-itch Cream, which is basically hydrocortisone cream with fancy packaging. All of those things listed on the link you provided are referring to using the anti-itch cream to keep yourself comfortable while the other medicines you use (anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, etc.) do their job. Vagisil would help soothe the outside area while Monistat kills the yeast, or what-have-you.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Baking soda or vinegar in a bath. Baking soda if she is red and raw because it's soothing. Vinegar to kill any yeast.

Afterwords plain yogurt rubbed on her vulva. It's soothing and will help if she's having a yeast issue.

Another thing to do is eliminate any softeners used on her underpants and make sure all detergent residue is removed in the rinse cycle by adding a little vinegar.

Chlorine and sitting around in a wet bathing suit can also cause irritation. Be sure she is rinsing off in a shower or bath after using the pool and putting on clean underpants after.


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Methinks it's from self-exploration, as she only takes plain water baths and often showers, swims only in lakes or kiddie pools, and never has bubble baths or anything like that.

A friend here said diaper cream, too, so I will try that next time she complains. She hasn't mentioned it since I posted.

Thanks again!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamsia* 
Thanks everyone! Methinks it's from self-exploration, as she only takes plain water baths and often showers, swims only in lakes or kiddie pools, and never has bubble baths or anything like that.

A friend here said diaper cream, too, so I will try that next time she complains. She hasn't mentioned it since I posted.

Thanks again!

If she is running around in wet swimming suits she might need to stop. This can promote yeast growth.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

No soaps in the bath. Some A&D ointment if it's red and then a night or too sleeping with no underwear to air things out. Seems to work for DD when she gets a little sore.


----------

